# Building debug version of shared library with poudriere



## sprock (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello,

I'm trying to build a debug version of a shared library using _poudriere_ I introduced WITH_DEBUG=yes into the _Makefile_ but _file_ tells me the library is stripped.  

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks,
sprock


----------

